# Family portrait



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Me and my babies hard keeping Boycie still.
Goodness didn't realise how tired I look this year has took its toll


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww....what a fab photo Christine 

Definitely One to treasure...

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Christine I love it. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

What a beautiful picture!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

So lovely, beautiful Poppy and cutie Boycie, nothing like poo cuddles if your feeling tired


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely, I think he's grown already!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That is a lovely picture - you and your fur babies, faithul friends who love you, whatever


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely picture Christine, beautiful babies xx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Lovely, I think he's grown already!!


Weighed him this morning he was 2.20 kg today 2.50 kg he is such a greedy little thing. Going to wean him onto BH tomorrow.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great picture Christine, poppy is a real stunner x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Great picture Christine, poppy is a real stunner x


She loves to pose for the camera.
Trouble with chocolates it's hard to get there features x


----------

